# Interested enough to stop road cycling...



## stoatsngroats (26 Aug 2017)

... in favour of off road around the downs.

We had a couple of hours in Norway on Haibike recently, and had so much fun we're close to changing our road bikes for these...



They're not the cheapest, but at the lower end of current pricing for eMtb.
They have a mid drive Yamaha motor, and will get us around some really lovely off road countryside which we have only ever cycled once on a tandem some years ago ( which was brilliant but really tough!).

I'm a little sad to stop my road cycling, but modern life means that we don't get out on long road rides much, and the non tarmac stuff is beckoning!

I'll post when we've got sorted, but I just wanted to add a +1 fir those who have this kind of bike, or fir those considering this!

It's exciting


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2017)

Nice bikes. As you say, not the cheapest by any means, but if they mean you having the opportunity, and willingness to get out more, doing the thing you love, then they are 100% worth it.

You may be stopping the road biking, but this could be a whole new exciting time for you, and you might enjoy it more than road cycling, and you will be able to enjoy the scenary a whole lot more, not to mention there will be a lot more scenary on the backroads.

All the best, and i look forward to photos if you do decide to change bikes.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2017)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 370046
> ... in favour of off road around the downs.
> 
> We had a couple of hours in Norway on Haibike recently, and had so much fun we're close to changing our road bikes for these...
> ...



Worth bearing in mind your new eMTB Haibikes won't turn into pumpkins if you use them on the road, so that would still be an option.

The Yamaha motor appears to be as good as any, and the one I tried rode nicely.

My only suggestion would be to get the larger capacity 500wh battery.

Riding/climbing on unmade surfaces is power hungry, and when you get the bikes you will probably want to go further/climb more than you do at present.

This vid shows some of what's shiny and new for 2018, but may be of general interest:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ry-nUhvQlY


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Aug 2017)

Cheers fir your thoughts guys, really helps!
My OH just bought a Cube this afternoon, which she rode back, via one of the coastal towns, and she's now doing a little housework, whilst I rest! She has a bunch of energy left, and I'm a little knackered from keeping up with her! This is totally the reverse of all of our other rides during the last 6 years, even with the tandem.
Her Cube has the Bosch CX motor, so I'll probably go the same way for my new ebike, just for simplicity.
She rarely has maintained 15mph average, but she did today, so for her, it's been a fantastic purchase. The pedal assist is a real help, because, just after we sat down indoors she said she wanted to go out again!
So, for us, ebikes will be the only thing we have.... just need the BeOne to go now!
Cheers,
SnG


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Aug 2017)

stoatsngroats said:


> I'm a little sad to stop my road cycling



Don't be sad, cycling is a book and you're starting a new chapter.


----------



## Pjays666 (26 Aug 2017)

Hi all I have an e bike. I bought my wife one 2 years ago and made the mistake of using it once about 2 months ago. I was hooked and ordered a haibike sduro 5 trekking which uses the Yamaha 500 watt battery. My wife has a Scott e sub sport lady with the Bosch 500 watt system, both are good but I bought the haibike as it also has 20 gears as oppose to 10 with the Bosch. I have now started going back out with my local CTC who take the mick calling me electric Pete but as it is quite hilly round here I generally have the last laugh chilling out at the top of the hill waiting for the others to catch up. I only tend to use the assist when going up hills but don't fear them anymore.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2017)

stoatsngroats said:


> Cheers fir your thoughts guys, really helps!
> My OH just bought a Cube this afternoon, which she rode back, via one of the coastal towns, and she's now doing a little housework, whilst I rest! She has a bunch of energy left, and I'm a little knackered from keeping up with her! This is totally the reverse of all of our other rides during the last 6 years, even with the tandem.
> Her Cube has the Bosch CX motor, so I'll probably go the same way for my new ebike, just for simplicity.
> She rarely has maintained 15mph average, but she did today, so for her, it's been a fantastic purchase. The pedal assist is a real help, because, just after we sat down indoors she said she wanted to go out again!
> ...



Makes sense to both have the same assistance system in case you want to use both batteries on a longer solo ride.

Or if one charger conks out, you already have a spare.

Cubes look good value, but there are lots of other brands which offer the Bosch motor.

Rather like ordinary MTBs, you will see the same components on the various bikes.

We all have our favourites, but I doubt there's much to choose quality wise between the likes of Trek, Cube, Cannondale, Scott, Haibike and the other well-known brands.


----------



## Helenbells (27 Aug 2017)

I am a fat lady on an electric bike, Life cycle sport, as in the avatar. Having commuted on road bikes, thirty years ago I am finding my electric bike also goes on tracks and off road. Very different cycling but very enjoyable. We recently cycled on roads with hills In Devon followed the next day through Haldon Forest which was very mountain bikey. OK I did fall off, I changed gear but the bike didn't.


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Aug 2017)

It's been a really interesting couple of days, we went of for 20 miles today, and Lou is buzzing! (Nothing to do with the Bosch electricity )
She has started talking about longer rides, and mentioned L2P! I mentioned Fnrttc, and showed her some detail, and as one finishes just 8 miles from home, we're looking at this for sometime next year.
We've also looked at some othe rides again, Squirrel trail, which we started by train from Chichester a couple of years back to name one.
Our ride today also made me warm up a little, and Lou was like a spring lamb when we got home!
So Cubes will be what we ride on these, and I have to say, ebikes will finally allow us to get out and do the rides I have for years wanted to get out and do together.


----------



## stoatsngroats (28 Aug 2017)

Just shy of 60 miles for the 3 day weekend confirms that the Bosch is a beautiful motor, and it looks like Lou will get to 80 miles from a full battery, going by the Purion display, making a trip to Paris more likely next year.
That will do us nicely!

I have considered not getting myself one, but as the road bike doesn't like the tracks which Lou prefers, it's a no brainier, and I will definitely be purchasing the same motor fir mine. I have enjoyed keeping up with her, and realised that when I have my bike, I can reduce my battery use, and get a decent work out, yet have the battery support when needed. This way, Lou will be able to rely on a replaceywhen she runs out!

I'll post some pics when mine is on the road, and post an image or 2.

Cheers to everyone's for their thoughts on this thread!
SnG


----------



## Scotkiwi (25 Nov 2017)

Got a friend who uses his mountain bike a lot of the time, both for farm work and enjoyment in hill country in NZ, he swears by them as he can still use them in the frequent high winds.


----------

